# Audio interface upgrade



## ReticulatingPigeonElf (Sep 22, 2010)

Just sold my Native Instruments Guitar Rig Kontrol (3rd gen) and bought an RME Babyface - anyone experienced with this unit? I've heard some really good things about it. Looking forward to testing it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf (Sep 22, 2010)

holy f#$%...... this thing...... the... sound

:>|


----------

